# Bacon Wrapped SMoked Turkey Question????



## srs2782 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello everyone its almost Yard Bird Day!!!  I am going to a family dinner for Thanksgiving and am going to be bringing a Smoked turkey breast i will be doing the night before. Now I have an idea that i wanna wrap my turkey breast in bacon while it smokes. Has anyone done this before? Is it worth it, will it infuse that amazing bacon fat flavor into my bird breast? What are some PROS and CONS of trying this all info is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

First things first the  bruine. You shouldn't brine just the breast over night. It will turn into mush. I would only brine it for a few hours 2-3 maybe. Then smoke it. I have never layed bacon over the turkey breast (I do them all the time) I would just smoke it. Now is the breast bone in or boneless?? Then if it boneless I might consider using the bacon.


----------



## mbiewer (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey,

 My friend did a bacon wrapped turkey on the grill for thanks giving, then i followed suit for a house warming party this ast summer.

When he came over for my house warming party he said i didnt use enough bacon. ha ha.  He said he made a weave of bacon and then laid that over the breast of the bird, cut up an onin and apple and  some more bacon  and placed it inside. then wrapped the legs and wings in bacon as well.

While we both grilled ours, (not sure how smoking it would be different, other than the obvious). they both turned out amazing.  The bacon does tend to seep down into the turkey, but nothing too horrible.  It actually adds additional flavor to the meat, and juiciness... Im planning on doing it that way for thanksgiving again next week


----------



## srs2782 (Nov 22, 2010)

Its a bone in 9 pound turkey breast.


----------



## voldaddy (Nov 22, 2010)

I did a practice turkey this weekend with bacon.

To be honest, I couldn't tell any difference with the bacon, but my turkey had a lot of things going on.

I brined for 26 hours, injected, rubbed herbed butter under the skin, olive oil and house seasoning on the skin, and then thick cut bacon on the outside.

Bacon certainly won't hurt, so give it a shot and see how it goes. Let us know your findings!


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually drape a weave of bacon over my bone in turkey breasts. It doesn't really add flavor in my opinion, but it does keep it nice and moist.


----------

